# Duck hunters, not so bright



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Many of you have probably read or seen this, but I found it entertaining

HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE TWO DUCK HUNTERS FROM WISCONSIN? ABSOLUTELY TRUE STORY HEARD ON A WISCONSIN RADIO STATION REPORTING ON THE INCIDENT.

A guy buys a new Lincoln Navigator for $42,500.00 (with monthly payments of $560.00). He and a friend go duck hunting in mid-winter; and of course all of the lakes are frozen. These two guys go on a lake with their GUNS, a DOG, and of course the new NAVIGATOR.

They decide they want to make a natural looking water area for the ducks, something for the decoys to float on. Now making a hole in the ice large enough to invite a passing duck, is going to take a little more power than the average ice auger can produce. So, out of the back of the new Navigator comes a stick of dynamite with a short 40 second-fuse. Now our two Rocket Scientists, afraid they might slip on the ice while trying to run away after lighting the fuse (and becoming toast, along with the Navigator), decide on the following course of action: they light the 40 second fuse; then, with a mighty thrust, they throw the stick of dynamite as far away as possible.

Remember a couple of paragraphs back when I mentioned the NAVIGATOR, the GUNS, and the DOG...???

Let's talk about the dog: A highly trained Black Lab used for RETRIEVING. Especially things thrown by the owner. You guessed it: the dog takes off across the ice at a high rate of speed and grabs the stick of dynamite, with the burning 40-second fuse, just as it hits the ice. The two men swallow, blink, start waving their arms and, with veins in their necks swelling to resemble stalks of rhubarb, scream and holler at the dog to stop.

The dog, now apparently cheered on by his master, keeps coming. One hunter panics, grabs the shotgun and shoots the dog. The shotgun is loaded with #8 bird shot, hardly big enough to stop a Black Lab. The dog stops for a moment, slightly confused then continues on. Another shot, and this time the dog, still standing, becomes really confused and of course terrified, thinks these two geniuses have gone insane. The dog takes off to find cover....under the brand new Navigator.

The men continue to scream as they run. The red hot exhaust pipe on the truck touches the dogs rear end, he yelps, drops the dynamite under the truck and takes off after his master. Then

""""""""""BOOOOOOOOOOOOM""""""""""!!!! 
The truck is blown to bits and sinks to the bottom of the lake, leaving the two idiots standing there with...... "I can't believe this just happened" looks on their faces.

The insurance company says that sinking a vehicle in a lake by illegal use of explosives is NOT COVERED by the policy. He still had yet to make the first of those $560.00 a month payments...The dog is okay.

(Newspaper item from Wisconsin)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll shoot those idiots with 8 shot see how they like it. Why punish the dog for being the only one doing what it was supposed to. What morons!!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I hear ya.

A buddy of mine was telling me the other day that he went out goose hunting with an "acquaintance". Supposedly this guy had an amazingly good trained dog, pretty much never did anything wrong and the guy expected perfection.

Well, my buddy said they were set up, waiting in the blinds for shooting hours when a flock of geese started to come in. For some reason, the dog took off after the geese which of course made 'em turn. I guess this guy go p.o.ed screaming at the dog, dog came back and the guy took his shotgun and shot him on site.

My buddy said he dang near kicked the guys a$$, grabbed his truck keys, headed for the truck and left him sit in the field with no ride home. :******: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

(16 August 1999, Germany) A hunter from Bad Urach was shot dead by his own dog on Monday. The 51-year-old man was found sprawled next to his car in the Black Forest. A gun barrel was pointing out the window, and his bereaved dog was howling inside the car. The animal is presumed to have pressed the trigger with its paw. Police have ruled out foul play. Since it happened in a hunting preserve, does the dog get the head mounted on a wall in its doghouse?

(1991, Nicosia, Cyprus) Under similar circumstances, an Iranian hunter was shot to death near Tehran by a snake that coiled around his shotgun as he pinned the reptile to the ground. Another hunter reported that that the victim, named Ali, tried to catch the snake alive by pressing the butt of his shotgun behind its head. The snake coiled around the butt and pulled the trigger, shooting Ali in the head.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WI, MN, NY, ND, and 10 other places I have heard they were from. Also 12 years ago when this tale first came out on the SPAV (if anybody remembers that) the guy had a brand new suburban. Its an old duck hunting joke for sure!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Either way, hilarious.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup!! I still remember the first time I read it. Back when everything on the net was real hehehe. Anyway I bought it hook line and sinker and was in total shock but could not stop laughing. I can vividly picture that stick of dynomite in that labs mouth.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

thank god the dog is alright :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Shooting the dog saved its life because in the end it made him drop it.

I doubt if the guy will make any payments, let'em REPO the truck


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

a couple years back I heard a story on the radio that said a man from washington state flew his dog over to western Nd. The shipping costed around 5000$. After the hunt the man, instead of shipping t he dog back, took the dog out of the kennel and shot it dead, right in front of his guide and left it lay.

Now do these people deserve dogs? I tell you they dont deserve to live if they do that crap :eyeroll:

Ryan L.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> I'll shoot those idiots with 8 shot see how they like it. Why punish the dog for being the only one doing what it was supposed to. What morons!!!


 Well said :beer: What idiots!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats insane dang dog should kill em in there sleep!

Who shoots there dog? I wish i had one let alone shoot one. 
And why ruin a new car :eyeroll: :withstupid:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Urban legends, gotta love em'. :roll:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I've heard that one about a dozen times. A less detailed verion was also featured in the movie "Grosse Pointe Blank" with John Cusack, Dan Akroyd and Minnie Driver.

Be nice to Wisconsin folk, they make good cheese. Plus if your not a Packer fan Farve throws lots of interceptions that make your defensive backs look good.

Brian,
From Cassville, WI currently in Spokane WA and soon to be Minot ND.

Go Packers. Hoping for another 4-12 season so we can draft early again and get Brady Quinn. (it will probably 7-9, Favre will get 30 picks, and they will be just down far enough in the draft to screw things up) :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

how can you shoot a dog??? the only way i could see myself shooting one is if it was like going to kill me or something... even then id have troubles pulling the trigger on one...


----------

